# its so cold...and he's so very thin...



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

So, hard hearted me is giving in to this pitiful little stray that has wandered onto our property? this little guy (maybe 7 mo. old ? 1 yr?) is so, so pitiful and it is so very, very cold outside. When we first noticed him a few days ago, he came around and ate the excess cat food that had been left outside (because my husband believes for some unknown reason that the cats need access to food 24 hrs a day); when we realized he was still showing up, we decided to put food up by the road, just once, so heaven forbid he wouldn?t get the idea we actually wanted him to stay; of course he ate it, and of course, he came back?yesterday when my husband left for town, I took a bowl of food up to the garage and left it out, when I came back down, my husband was calling from town saying ?should I get puppy food or dog food for the stray??that was it?we were hooked?that night we left him a good sized meal and same again this morning and fed him lunch and a milk bone this afternoon?but I am really worried?it is projected to go down to 15 degrees tonight, and I am afraid he will freeze to death?he is so thin, his bones are showing and his tail has never come up from between his legs; he seems so frightened of everything?he watches us from a distance but runs if we try to approach him?I just don?t know how to make sure he is warm tonight. We noticed he was sleeping on a hill in the woods?.we cannot catch him to bring him into warmth?does anyone have any suggestions on a way to set something up for him that he would go to and keep warm?
________
Penny Stock


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Patti
Maybe put a Vari kennel out with blanket and put the food in there. He may or may not go in , but at least you tried....
Bridget


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Since it's in the woods, perhaps you could just drag a bail of straw up there and cut it open & spread around a bit? Dogs burn a lot of energy trying to stay warm. I would put out some extra big sized bowls of food for him. I wonder how long this guy has been on the loose...

In this part of the country, we would think 15 degrees was pretty nice. It was 19 degrees below a few hours ago.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Take a bail of straw to around where you see him sleeping (or close to it). Thickly spread the straw out so that he has a good bed to get into. Then, put his food right next to it. I would think that would be a good sign that he can burrow into it.

I would be wary of putting a blanket out for him, only because I would not be sure if he would start chewing it up and eating that too, since he is so thin and very hungry.

It is a good thing that he found you guys.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

I did try setting out a kennel last night; I covered the kennel with a blanket and put another blanket inside and placed food in there...but he would not go in; instead it seems he slept out in the open on a hill. I just saw on the news that in our area a mother (pitbull) and her five puppies were found frozen and starved to death... I am hoping that maybe enough food will help his body produce fuel to burn for warmth...I am seriously worried...
________
Mustang Svo


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Although it may freeze at some point, might be a good idea to put out a bucket of water...the pup could probably eat snow, but actual water would be better...hydrating will really help to keep the pup warm.

Thank you for going to this effort to help this puppy...

Sarita


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Can you trick him into going into a fence or building to eat?

WRL


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Have tried tricking him into the garage and into a crate; but that has not worked. I have left water out, but of course with the temps. it freezes...but I am making sure he has access to fresh water...heading out the door now to go to town and get some straw...
________
KNIGHT RIDER DICUSSION


----------



## traklover (Mar 10, 2008)

Talk to one of your local animal rescue organizations, and see if you can borrow a live trap big enough for him. If you can get him habituated to going to if for food, eventually you will be able to trap him.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Get him to come closer and closer with warm food that smells good. Chicken soup with chicken works good. In the meantime the bale of straw or hay is a good idea.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Can you get close enough to him to slip a noose on a pole (like the dog catchers use) around his neck? Straw is warmer than a blanket and if you build it up enough he can snuggle down in it. Maybe give him a can of dog food. It will get some hydration into him and you won't have to worry as much when the water freezes.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Patti-

Will he get any closer if you have your dogs out or will he take off? I had a similar situation and I did the chicken soup in a bowl while I sat on the ground. Finally with me sitting and talking quietly I got a bone thin pointer to come eat, then I had him in my lap before I could blink. Found his owners after a week, funny thing was he didn't want to go back with them. He originally showed up while I was training, after about 2 days of doing what you are doing he finally followed Ryder back in from the woods and up to the house. Good Luck--I hope you can get him in the garage before the temps drop. If not maybe the straw will work, you tried and that is what matters.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, I am using a bit of just about everyone?s advice. Back from town with the bales of hay...we spread it nice and thick and set up some nonobtrusive (we hope) barriers around the area to break the wind...we nestled the food into the straw with a heavy dish for the water....now all we can do is say a little prayer for Pup-pup (his new call name); and hope he makes it through the night; plans are in the making to take a milk bone and a baked potato up to him tonight before bed!

We have checked with shelters but those around me are not the no kill kind. I am a bit leery about the traps; I am sure they would freak this pup out. So hopefully we will be able to keep him warm and fed and eventually gain his trust. I don't think he was just dropped off because if that were the case I think he would be more approachable; I think this little guy has been homeless for a while. Will keep you all posted!
________
Jaguar Mark Iv Specifications


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Bless you for trying.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Bless you for trying.


And from me, too.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

ReedCreek said:


> Okay, I am using a bit of just about everyone’s advice. Back from town with the bales of hay...we spread it nice and thick and set up some nonobtrusive (we hope) barriers around the area to break the wind...we nestled the food into the straw with a heavy dish for the water....now all we can do is say a little prayer for Pup-pup (his new call name); and hope he makes it through the night; plans are in the making to take a milk bone and a baked potato up to him tonight before bed!
> 
> We have checked with shelters but those around me are not the no kill kind. I am a bit leery about the traps; I am sure they would freak this pup out. So hopefully we will be able to keep him warm and fed and eventually gain his trust. I don't think he was just dropped off because if that were the case I think he would be more approachable; I think this little guy has been homeless for a while. Will keep you all posted!


I don't know how far he is away from your house/kennel/property etc but just a thought.

If you feed him there now, can you maybe slowly move the bedding/food closer and closer to your property? Maybe you could eventually trick him into an area where you could catch him.

Good luck to him and God Bless your heart.

WRL


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

If you can get him eaing out of the garage, just leave it open about a foot high and block the sides so there is only a small exit and when he goes in and eats push the door down.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you all for your help and encouraging words; I know that each and everyone of you would be doing the same and more.....
________
Ford Cargo


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Start putting a dirty sock(or anything that smells human) next to the food dish so Pup-Pup gets used to your scent and associates the smell of you with food .Though it may take a few days ,and time is not on your side given the temps .Please consider the pole/noose idea . A few moments of fright is nothing compared to being left outside to maybe freeze . Good luck , and God is smiling on you .


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Patti, bless you. I hope that one of the methods will bring Pup pup in. I too, worry about the ones that are so close but so far. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Patty,

What ever you will try and if it works or not, you will have all the credit of trying and trying hard.

What was said about bringing other dogs (1 or 2) out and see if he is interested to meet them can be a good idea... Last Fall, I also attracted a Boxer pup like that. He was wondering around, pretty skinny, etc. Fortunately, he was sociable so not much had to be done to have him come inside...


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Patty, 
hope it all works out with a happy ending/new beginning for the puppy. my thoughts are similar to Nancy P.'s. Garage may be a safe place for him.


----------



## Skybuster (May 5, 2008)

This pup is clearly supposed to be with you. I hope he learns he can trust you before it's too late. Good luck to you and Pup-Pup.
________
Mike


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Pup-pup made it through the night!!!! This morning my husband went up to the makeshift shelter (I didn't have the courage) armed with a bowl of food, and sure enough, there was Pup-Pup! Of course, he ran out of the shelter, but stayed very nearby as Larry put the food down for him. My husband could see the indentation of where he had nestled in the straw all night; so that was good. I think we are over the hump, while weather is still predicted to be cold, I think last night was the coldest and while we have a few cold nights ahead, it should start to warm up. Hopefully, we will win Pup-pups trust and be able to get him inside
________
Buy vaporizer


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

We're crossing fingers and paws to wish that you gain his trust... Straw and food where you putted all that was a beautiful idea. You two are doing a miracle for Pup-pup !!!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Wonderful! Keep us posted


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Patti,
Let me know if I can help. I bet we can talk Mike and Jose into a low cost vet exam Lucky Pup-Pup to wander onto your place


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Heartwarming stuff! Good for you- 
We're all coldblooded people, using shock collars on our dogs and killing poor birdies, amazing that someone actually cares enough for this guy... (toungue in cheek......) 
You are awesome for helping him out- I hope he gets trusting enough to get your touch on him and eventually be able to 'come around". Time -and patience. Keep us posted-!


----------



## slammer (Oct 11, 2009)

Ended up with a Red Bone last year that was showing up and looked as though he was going to drop dead any minute. Could see every bone in his body. Just keep feeding him and talking to him. Move the food bowl closer to the house every couple days then try the garage with a good smoked bone or real meat.
He now is 50 lbs heavier and will not leave  He was so bad that if he noticed us looking at him though the window he would run back into the woods.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Do you have any kids who can lure him with biscuits? Throw him a biscuit and get him to move closer and trust a human. Quiet and gentle kids are sometimes less threatening than an adult, and IMO women are less threatening than men. Sounds like are you winning!! Way to go!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I hardly dared to look this AM to see if Pup pup made it!! Great news.. Where was the bowl of cat food that he originally ate? ..then the bowl put at the garage? ...could you do that again so he comes closer in? 

We are wishing you success with Pup pup... Some of the nicest people are RTF members  

Judy..and Bob, Too


----------



## jen (Jun 2, 2005)

Patti-
Good for you for trying to help this poor guy/girl. Did you try using one of your dogs to lure him in? We had a little lab mix dropped over into our fence at my grooming/training facility. I came back to the shop to teach class that evening and we couldn't catch him in our fenced in areas. We chased him around with food, etc. for about 45minutes when I finally went out to my van and unloaded my older golden and my lab I had with me. We opened the door to the building and they herded him right in there for me. He felt way more comfortable with them than with the humans. He was scared out of his mind and starving, and became so appreciative for being saved that night. We named him "Chase" and after vetting and a little training, he just left a few weeks ago for his new home up in Mass. It is a great thing you are doing- that everyone on here does to try to help all of these wonderful creatures who ask for so little in return.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi All, 

Pup-Pup had a very good day! I headed out to train shortly after his breakfast so all the credit for the progress made goes to my very patient husband, Larry, who spent most of the day trying to win Pup-Pup over...and while he still will not come close enough to touch, he is willing to get a lot closer. Today he was so excited when Larry brought him out a bone to play with, that he did puppy runs around the property! He actually wagged his tail today!

The suggestion on getting my other dogs to help win Pup-pup over may not work just yet; when taking my little girl out of the car after training; I checked to see if Pup-Pup was around and did not notice him; so out she jumped from the crate; she spotted Pup-pup hiding in the bushes and off she went barking like crazy and poor Pup-Pup tucked tail between legs and ran crying mind you, crying...down the hill and hid under the boat ramp....sooooo....I think I may have to wait awhile on the introductions. I got a milk bone out and put it in Pup-Pups bowl; so I think he has forgiven me my part in the incident. 

Keep prayers up for another safe night!



> Ended up with a Red Bone last year that was showing up and looked as though he was going to drop dead any minute. Could see every bone in his body. Just keep feeding him and talking to him. Move the food bowl closer to the house every couple days then try the garage with a good smoked bone or real meat.
> He now is 50 lbs heavier and will not leave He was so bad that if he noticed us looking at him though the window he would run back into the woods.


The above quote is just an example of what I mean about how all of you would do the same.....

Patti
________
Mexico City Hotels


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't have time to read the whole thing right now, Patti, but I hope pup-pup finds it into your home!!!  I know someone's already mentioned this... But you can leave a trail of food -- like a hansel and gretl deal... that leads into your garage. Just find something tasty and make a trail of it. Then you can try the trap thing at the end, or just hope he comes in for the night or something....

Hope to see good news here soon. That's really horrible about the frozen dog. It IS TOO COLD outside right now. It's just awful... Our dogs go out, play and then beg to come back in. There's no safe way to do much outside for too long with a dog right now -- at least outside of the middle of the day, when the sun MAY be out if you're lucky.

-K


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

ReedCreek said:


> Larry, who spent most of the day trying to win Pup-Pup over...and while he still will not come close enough to touch, he is willing to get a lot closer. Today he was so excited when Larry brought him out a bone to play with, that he did puppy runs around the property! He actually wagged his tail today!
> 
> Patti


Tell Larry “Good Job”, this is the only thread I cared about reading when I sat down here after work and turned on the computer. I think if he keeps up the good work he may win pup pup over in a couple more days. I hope anyway.


.


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

It may take a little while but I believe he will manage to get his trust. You're doing something beautiful there and this is a great example of altruism. I look forward for the news tomorrow. Pup pup gained some strenght with all that food and when the tummy gets full, usually calm comes in the mindand will be able to look at you differently : you care about him...


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Like Ken - I am following this thread and keep hoping for good news. You are doing a wonderful thing and if Pup pup needs a permanant home, send him here!!


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

I too, like MoJo and Ken, am watching this thread every day, a bit like a TV serie... but this one is for real... so I hope it somes to a happy ending.


----------



## Rich Baker (Oct 10, 2009)

Hows about posting some pics of the little guy?


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, please post some pics. We have our paws crossed here..

Steve


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

You are all great wanting to know about Pup-pup!!! Pup-pup made it through another night and Larry and I were so happy! Last night when we went to give him a "night treat" he was not in his little shelter; of course, we worried that he had wandered off and might get into danger, not to mention the cold that he would face. We forget that as some of you have mentioned, the food in his tummy will give him courage and he has obviously gotten brave enough to venture off as puppies will. When Larry went out this morning, Pup-Pup was back in his little bed and seemed a lot less frightened as Larry approached. After he ate his food, he almost came up to my husband, but just couldn't quite bring himself to go the last few feet. We just fed him lunch and had picked up a bone for him to have something to knaw on. 

Wouldn't you know it, my camera is broken and I have been trying to get pictures of him on my iPhone, but most of the pictures are shots of him running away. He is a sad looking little thing, tall and lankey with ears that tip over. When I get pictures, I will post them! Thank you all for your interest and I will try not to flood the forum with Pup-pup updates!
________
Herbal Vaporizers


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

What a nice news this morning ! Very glad to hear that there are some progress made and Pup-pup is "more alive" than before !!! I guess your husband will manage to get him trust humans again. Yep, a tummy full makes the "head think straight" and the rush to survive becomes less intense. If he ever gets to a new and loving home, the people will have to be patient and caring because, to what I understand, Pup-pup has probably experienced something not nice with humans...


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Flood away Patti-this is about the best thread going. We are all pulling for you, Larry and Mr. Pup-pup.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

I look for the up-dates on this pup...
You guys are doing a wonderful thing for this pup..
Sure hope it works out for the best for everyone...
Keep the updates coming~~please~~~
Freya


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Pals said:


> Flood away Patti-this is about the best thread going. We are all pulling for you, Larry and Mr. Pup-pup.


I support that ! And it is for sure very intersting... I like seeing people working in the same direction and hopefully resolve the situation ! Keep up that good work. In a way, I believe that if Pup-pup was discovered by you, it's because you're the one in the area that can give him something positive... we never know what will come out from all this, may be an incredible dog that may become the best buddy to someone !


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Pals said:


> Flood away Patti-this is about the best thread going. We are all pulling for you, Larry and Mr. Pup-pup.


It beats the heck out of me arguing with John. 
Or Ted arguing with John. 
Or me arguing with Ted about John. 
Or me arguing with Ted and John about Evan. 
Or Evan, Ted, John and I all arguing about Fred. 
Or Packleader trying to be Fred and arguing with John, Ted, Evan and I.

Then there’s /paul and Bubba !

Then Chris, Vicky and Lainee step in and lock us


This is a good thing in action and I do so hope you are able to get pup pup inside and snuggling in a snuggy with Larry watching TV and sharing a bowl of pop corn.

He is sooo close (3 feet) I just know he is going to be able to do it. 
.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> It beats the heck out of me arguing with John.
> Or Ted arguing with John.
> Or me arguing with Ted about John.
> Or me arguing with Ted and John about Evan.
> ...


Now that made me laugh!
________
Ford 6r transmission specifications


----------



## Rich Baker (Oct 10, 2009)

ReedCreek said:


> Wouldn't you know it, my camera is broken and I have been trying to get pictures of him on my iPhone, but most of the pictures are shots of him running away. He is a sad looking little thing, tall and lankey with ears that tip over. When I get pictures, I will post them! !


He dont look like this does he?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Pals said:


> Flood away Patti-this is about the best thread going. We are all pulling for you, Larry and Mr. Pup-pup.


Ain't that the truth?!?


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Rich Baker said:


> He dont look like this does he?


OMG! It's Pup-Pup!!!! Seriously, I am trying to figure out how to post a picture, but between my iPhone and my picture posting skills I am seriously handicapped Will keep trying
________
BUY NO2 VAPORIZER


----------



## Rich Baker (Oct 10, 2009)

ReedCreek said:


> OMG! It's Pup-Pup!!!! Seriously, I am trying to figure out how to post a picture, but between my iPhone and my picture posting skills I am seriously handicapped Will keep trying


LOL Hey trust me I Saw a lost cat poster on a phone pole here in portland and the picture was of a opossum. LOL
Heres a pic from our Max line of a Coyote that was raised as a pet from a pup by a homeless guy in Portland. It was his "dog" Turned out that ODFW Euthanized the poor Yote because of its fearlessness of man.


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Rich Baker said:


> Heres a pic from our Max line of a Coyote that was raised as a pet from a pup by a homeless guy in Portland. It was his "dog" Turned out that ODFW Euthanized the poor Yote because of its fearlessness of man.


That's sad... I am aware that wild animals can't be taken as pets... but at the same time, this was probably the only pal that homeless person had...

Pup pup at least isn't a coyote so won't end up like that !!! (hopefully)


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Let me know if anyone can view these; they are a pathetic quality (taken from iPhone from inside the house, looking through a window); but it shows a little bit of Pup-pup; not to mention Larry crawling on the ground in 15 degree weather.... which I am sure he will appreciate me posting


http://picasaweb.google.com/patti.reedcreeklabs/PUPPUP#
________
TEEN VID


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Keep the posts coming Patti! This is one of the best threads I have read.

May Pup pup be ok and I think you are on the right track with him.


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

ReedCreek said:


> Let me know if anyone can view these; they are a pathetic quality (taken from iPhone from inside the house, looking through a window); but it shows a little bit of Pup-pup; not to mention Larry crawling on the ground in 15 degree weather.... which I am sure he will appreciate me posting
> 
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/patti.reedcreeklabs/PUPPUP#


Lovely !!! I bet Larry couldn't get that close 2 days ago... !!! Tell him not to worry about you posting that picture... it's only between you and me... and Ken... and Rich... and Judy... and probably another hundred people ! 

Pup pup may not be the most beautiful dog in the world... but this is only seen thru "esthetic glasses". Some of the most beautiful are not always the nicests... and sometime, not being to most beautiful can have its charms !


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Count me in as I am logging in just to check on the pup.

There are so many more good people than bad out there. 

I bet he becomes a full-fledged member of the family in a short time.'

Carol


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Pictures worked. Keep it up, looks like he is already a member of the "pack"


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Love the pictures and all of the updates.....keep 'em coming, please.

lesa c


----------



## ylwlabs047 (Sep 5, 2008)

All your hard work appears to be paying off . . . Pup-Pup is sooo close. He is eating, has shelter and you are so much closer to gaining his trust. Good job, keep it up!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

The pictures are great!


----------



## Rich Baker (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice lookin pup. Looks a bit like pit/boxer lab. Bet you can get it to retrieve!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Rich Baker said:


> Bet you can get it to retrieve!


That could do it Rich!!! You’re a closet genius aren’t you? Next time Larry is out in the drive and pup pup is so close. Have him take a tennis ball out of his pocket and start bouncing it a bit and gently roll it to him. Also, as he is already on the ground. If he were to sit cross legs you could take a jar of .89 cent gravy from the market and pour a gravy trail from some food a bit away right up to Larry. Saving a bit of gravy to pour on his trousers. Can he sing? Larry not pup pup. A calm soothing steady song, any song from happy birthday to high way to hell, will intrigue. Ether couldn’t hurt but you on the right track no matter. Those ears……………. I would be calling him Dumbo

.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

This is the best thread going Ken, don't get it locked
Seriously, Thanks Patti, I needed a little all people aren't bad reminder!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Love the Pup-Pup thread!! Hope tomorrow is the day you all get close enough for contact.

Andy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Pup-pup is so cute..how could anyone throw him away. 

A HUGE hug to Larry for such a wonderful effort that is paying off..wow, is he close  

Thanks for posting the pictures! Tugs at the heart, doesn't he? 

The tennis ball idea is wonderful  Long as he doesn't run off with it and chew it up!! 

Here's hoping he is in soon...

Judy


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Seriously, Thanks Patti, I needed a little all people aren't bad reminder![/QUOTE]
Yep, and most dog people are just a shade better!! It's wonderfull, all the effort to help pup-pup.

Steve


----------



## Rich Baker (Oct 10, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> That could do it Rich!!! You’re a closet genius aren’t you?
> 
> .


Id be outta da closet iffin I could find da door;-) I like dumbo as well


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ken...how about a little gravy on Larry's fingers and just let Pup-pup lick ... hand feed some of his daily food? 

Wonder if he will stay in the yard tonight..some hay near the house as well as on the hill? 

Judy

Edit....Ken!! That is a great picture post


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

By golly Patti, you had better keep us updated... This has gotten me engaged in his story. Let's hope for good news.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

ReedCreek said:


> it shows a little bit of Pup-pup; not to mention Larry crawling on the ground in 15 degree weather.... which I am sure he will appreciate me posting


 
sun burn happens in the winter too, Larry needs a hat.
one bald feller to another.;-)


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


>


He is a cutie, the dog, that is. LOL

Remember your dog language, especially in his fearful state. Turn your back to him and sit calmly, avoid direct eye contact, turn your head and body sideways, don't move straight towards him, always curve any approach towards him, yawn. These are all calming signals in dog language.

Such a great post to read here, thanks for sharing your experience and opening your heart and home to this poor pup.


----------



## Matt's Grizz (Apr 17, 2008)

What an awesome story so far! You guys are doing a great thing! I'll be watching this story unfold..


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Pup Pup will be eating out of your hand very soon me thinks !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

This is a great thread. After seein pup pup he looks just like a dog that showed up at my folks several years ago. Very similar situation I was workin nights and this dog was at my parents every night when I'd get home. I started feedin him at 3AM when I'd get home and my step mom would feed him at 8 after my dad went to work. We finally got ol "Lucky" to be friendly and dad even came around and started leavin an empty kennel open for the little guy. Ended up givin the dog to an old guy up the road. Still see em out drivin around together from time to time. Good luck and keep us posted
Jim


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

MoJo said:


> By golly Patti, you had better keep us updated... This has gotten me engaged in his story. Let's hope for good news.


I couldn't agree more - the pictures are wonderful. I'm tuning in to follow your thread. He is a cute looking pup.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

I am glad to see things are working out! He almost looks like he has a Great Dane head. Keep us posted!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Have been looking forward to and enjoying the updates. Thank you for the great photos...and for the happy news! 

Sarita


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I am touched by this story good job and keep it up my prayers are with you all and pup pup


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Morning update?


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I love this thread. Keep the updates coming and thank you for all you are doing for Pup Pup!


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

I wasn't sure what i was gonna read when I opened this thread, but I'm glad I did. I see a truck dog in your future. In the one picture it won't be long with his tail sticking out and not tucked.
Before moving the shelter at all start gradually putting a roof on it little bit at a time, this will make the transition easier for the kennel. 
Once he makes you a freind please don't stop with this story. What a great one it is and he's looking fatter.


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

I have been following too! It's a wonderful thing you are doing. 
I had a similar thing happen to us about 12 yrs ago. A female shepherd mix wondered in. She was as scared and thin as Pup pup. All I had to do was open the back door and she would melt into the woods behind the back yard. With a little time, patience, and bologna, I had her eating out of my hand! I named her Sabrina and she had found her home.
This story tears me up and brings back memories of a sweet girl.


----------



## foresterpoole (May 6, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are with you folks and Pup-pup. Awesome story, keep the posts and updates flowing... Stories like this restore my faith in humanity and show that there are good people in this world willing to try to make a difference!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Today is my birthday...and this is my present....

http://picasaweb.google.com/home
________
Honda Type R specifications


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't see!!! Won't download on my computer. What happened??? I've been checking in all darn day, hoping that today would be the day. Someone paste it up--Ken??? Don't tell us-a picture is worth a thousand words. I'll email Bora he is the picture king. 

PS: Happy Birthday Patti!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

ReedCreek said:


> Today is my birthday...and this is my present....
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/home


Didn't work for me. :-(


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey, that didn't work.

It just took us to the Picassa Website.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday Patti.

I am with you Nancy. I couldn't see anything either. And have been checking in off and on all day to get an update. Somebody help.

Janet


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Try this and let me know 

http://picasaweb.google.com/patti.reedcreeklabs/PupPup011110?authkey=Gv1sRgCOyHtI6fx_DV2gE#










Okay, I will try to trust....









Today is my birthday, and this is my present!









You can even pet my head.....









Both hands!









Note the towel, sneaker and three tennis balls in the background...Pup Pup raided the garage!

________
MEDICAL MARIJUANA CARD


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

How cool! Way to go....


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

That link works. Looks like he is really starting to trust you.

Happy birthday.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

What great pictures!! How could pup-pup not trust the two that have been feeding and attempting to keep him warm. Thank you for keeping us up to date and what a great birthday present.

Janet


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

That is WONDERFUL!!! Now I'm balling like a baby in my office. Give your husband a big kiss--what a guy to keep at it. I'm sure if this dog could talk it would break our hearts-just looking at the pictures you know how hard it was for him to get to this point. Lots of love, the healing has begun for this boy. 

Bless you both. What a great thread!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

You couldn't ask for a better Birthday Gift than that.

Also looks like all his meals and extra milk bones are starting to put a little beef back on his ribs to.

Very cool.

Pattie


----------



## Heelsit (Nov 7, 2007)

Congratulations! Keep us posted on his progress! You two are the best!


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I only have one question. What is pup pup's new name going to be?

Great work by the both of you by the way! Happy birthday!!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I had a similar experience about 35 years ago. Won't bore you with details but the dog was heartworm positive and became a test subject for a HW protocol out of Auburn, then she moved to the UK with us and then to Germany and then back here. One of the most devoted dogs we ever had....gentle as could be except for someone who threatened her family.

Good on ya'!

Eric


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Eric Johnson said:


> I had a similar experience about 35 years ago. Won't bore you with details but the dog was heartworm positive and became a test subject for a HW protocol out of Auburn, then she moved to the UK with us and then to Germany and then back here. One of the most devoted dogs we ever had....gentle as could be except for someone who threatened her family.
> 
> Good on ya'!
> 
> Eric



Nothing boring about that story, Eric... amazing...

Now I have to go open that picture!!

Judy


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

YES!!!!
The boy is learning to trust. Good on you and yor husband!!!

If you decide to name him something different than Pup-pup would you consider Two-Sox, Spats, or Tux? His markings are definitely noteworthy and he is all decked out for a night on the town


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Just think if you wouldn't have taken the chance and looked at him as just one more stray. I hope he has a long, happy life with you!!

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...well, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Patti !!! :bday:

I think we all feel like we received a gift today with this great news. All because of you and Larry..and Pup-pup. 

Amazing pictures! ..and that you caught them!!

Thank you so much for starting this thread. Bet there are lots of wet eyes this afternoon. Have been checking in over and over and worried something was amiss!!! Boy, was I wrong!! ..thank goodness! 

Do you think he will sleep inside tonight? ..maybe a little taste of birthday cake? 

Best to you both .........  

Judy and Bob


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

YEA:BIG: That is so cool!! Keep it up and happy Birthday!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Loved the photos! Great Birthday Gift!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Good work, looks like you have a new member of the family.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

P.S. Ken, note the "hat"....
________
Chrysler F Platform History


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Great thread and great news. You guys are AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

ReedCreek said:


> P.S. Ken, note the "hat"....



What I noticed was the crocks. Didn't your husband were them out on that 15 degree day too?


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

That's great Patti - what a neat gift - I bet you won't forget this birthday for a long time!!

Kathryn


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

That is fantastic. Now lets just hope he is negative for heartworms. Very cool.


----------



## Matt's Grizz (Apr 17, 2008)

Happy b-day!! Congrats on pup pup!! You guys are good people.


----------



## Poodlegirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Congratulations and thank you -- enjoy your newest friend. Claudia


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Awesome!

Wrl


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy brirthday !!! And WHAT A PRESENT !!! Your husband and you have been doing a beautiful thing to that dog... Congradulation ! Is he now in the house (or kennel) ? Keep on giving news from you and the new guy "Pup pup" !!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

ReedCreek said:


> P.S. Ken, note the "hat"....


I did, your both too cool


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday and great job!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday, and a huge thanks for adding some warmth and sunshine in a cold and cloudy time!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

As much interest as this thread has seen, you'll have to give us updates with photos.


----------



## ylwlabs047 (Sep 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday . . . to both of you. I think it will be a 're-birth' of sorts for Pup-pup. Made my day!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

How cool is that!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Birthday and congratulations - your hard work has paid off. Pup-Pup has a family!!

Andy


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Wonderfull! Should be a sinch to get him into garage or kennel now. 

Steve


----------



## Ken Parrott (Feb 5, 2005)

That's awesome! Congrats.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

That is about the best birthday present I could ever imagine. Yes, I am one of those with tears streaming down. Pup-Pup is trusting you.

God bless you both.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Next step for Pup-Pup now that he is over the hump of starving and freezing to death is a vet visit. He needs a complete health check and in particular he needs to be checked for worms (heartworm is a worry of mine). I am also concerned about his front left foreleg ? just up from the pastern, which, to me, looks a bit swollen and misshapen, as if he had suffered an injury; but he is not limping at all. 

At the end of the day, Larry was actually able to pick him up in his arms (that is a HUGE deal) and set him down again without fear on Pup-Pups part. He actually came and stood in the doorway of the office (which is attached to the garage); he has already raided the garage several times for various ?toys??. We are thinking tomorrow we will see if we can snap a soft collar on and off of him to get him used to it and then perhaps by Wednesday we can lift him up into the car and put him in a crate with food in it and get him to the vet. 



Buzz said:


> What I noticed was the crocks. Didn't your husband were them out on that 15 degree day too?


Buzz, as you and Ken can tell by both yesterday's and today's pictures, Larry is on the "cutting edge of fashion" as I type, he is looking through GQ to see what to wear for the next photo shoot...very edgy stuff....
________
BHO HASH OIL


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Thank you for the update. Though the Christmas season is over and the giving spirit is not as awakened in us, what can we do as a group to help you out? You could have significant vet bills and would you be willing to accept donations?

Yes he's just a stray. Who cares? There are so many but this is one we can join together to make his life better given a willing family with great intentions.

I am not rich by any means but would be willing to help out with this guy. Suggestions? Thoughts? In this case $20 dollars from all who are concerned could help. That's just 2 lunches in a brown bag vs going out.

I PM'd Patti to see if this is an option. If it is, I will set it up.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Wonderful idea Moira-count me in.

I liked Larry's get up-very outdoor chic.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Patti, you can count on me too! Will pup pup sleep inside tonight? (garage maybe?)


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

I've been hoping for this ending.....what a great birthday present for you. I just can't understand how people can just drop off an animal. I'm so glad that he found you and your husband. I think pup pup and your husband are going to be soul mates after all this. He is a great gift! Now if I could just stop crying. 
When you can, give your pup pup a big hug...and that goes for your husband too!

Joyce


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

> Thank you for the update. Though the Christmas season is over and the giving spirit is not as awakened in us, what can we do as a group to help you out? You could have significant vet bills and would you be willing to accept donations?
> 
> Yes he's just a stray. Who cares? There are so many but this is one we can join together to make his life better given a willing family with great intentions.
> 
> ...


What an amazing group! It is so nice to see so many people so concerned and genuinely interested in this little Pup-Pup?s welfare. While we are fine handling these expenses, it did get me thinking that maybe down the road, RTF members might want to think about establishing some kind of scholarship fund where members that wanted could donate and financial help could be available for emergency situations. This might be a little complexed and beyond the scope of RTF?s original purpose; but it is food for thought for the future. In the meantime, again?what a group of caring people! The founders of RTF should be proud of the members that it has drawn together!
________
Marijuana Seeds


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Pup Pup is NOT the same puppy he was a few days ago! Tonight as the dogs were being walked for the evening, Pup Pup was doing puppy runs and circles around each one of them?this from a puppy that but a few short days ago shook in terror and ran, tail tucked between his legs if anyone or anything came near him! Tonight Pup-Pup wanted to greet and meet all three of the dogs, and they in turn were welcoming to him?tails wagging, everyone hopping all around. Unreal?now this brought tears to my eyes! Wish I could have videoed it for all of you to see!

We are going back and forth about locking him in a garage or crate in the office for fear it might be too soon for him to be confined. Tonight we decided to leave the original shelter where it is and to also leave the garage door open with straw, water and food in there and let him choose where he wants to sleep.
________
HONDA ACTIVA HISTORY


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Congratulations! This is such wonderful story. Please keep us updated on Pup-pup.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

This is truly an awesome story! Congrats on gaining Pup Pup's trust, he's one lucky dog! 

My Dad's birthday is today too.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Patti,

Congratulations and Happy Birthday.

Pup Pup looks great and so does Larry!

Chris


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool story... And Pup-pup is a kickass name.


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

DEDEYE said:


> Cool story... And Pup-pup is a kickass name.


Agreed! 

He certainly is no "Dumbo."  He found you and is going to live!

All the best with Pup-pup and what a great story!

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Awww, yay for puppup!!!! I doubt he's going to be going anywhere else really soon...


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Another good name might be Raider... 

he sure enjoys stealing toys.

great story I have been following since it started!

Its someones signature on here but it will definitely be the case with this dog: you give him your spare time, food, and a place to sleep; in return pup-pup will give you his everything! strays make the most loving pets, I had several growing up.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

DEDEYE said:


> Cool story... And Pup-pup is a kickass name.





Kasomor said:


> Agreed!
> 
> He certainly is no "Dumbo."  He found you and is going to live!
> 
> ...


This is the best story on RTF. Patti and Larry are so cool for doing this.
Don’t you remember the story of Dumbo? He was all alone because his Mom was labeled as crazy and taken away. He had no friends or family. He was finally befriended by a mouse who’s name I have forgotten and the Crows ( was it Jim Crow) and in the end he could fly.
But Pup Pup is burned into my brain now anyway.

.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, just caught up on this thread and what an awesome story! What you have done and are doing is so cool. Looks like PupPup has found THE best home. And happy birthday too!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Still liking Pup-pups name. Am partial to it cuz we have a salon dachshund named Pup-pup. He is a fiesty one..


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

ReedCreek said:


> Pup Pup is NOT the same puppy he was a few days ago! Tonight as the dogs were being walked for the evening, Pup Pup was doing puppy runs and circles around each one of them…this from a puppy that but a few short days ago shook in terror and ran, tail tucked between his legs if anyone or anything came near him! Tonight Pup-Pup wanted to greet and meet all three of the dogs, and they in turn were welcoming to him…tails wagging, everyone hopping all around. Unreal…now this brought tears to my eyes! Wish I could have videoed it for all of you to see!
> 
> We are going back and forth about locking him in a garage or crate in the office for fear it might be too soon for him to be confined. Tonight we decided to leave the original shelter where it is and to also leave the garage door open with straw, water and food in there and let him choose where he wants to sleep.



Patti, please update us as to where Pup Pup slept last nite?? ...and hopefully he is in your vehicle and on the way to the vet's today!!

Judy


----------



## Eric Williams (Oct 6, 2009)

What a great, heart warming story! You and your husband are two very special people!

Eric W.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I have a smile on my face from reading the rest of the thread I am so happy for you both and happy birthday Pup pup is one lucky pup god bless


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a great story and helps me warm up on a cold Montana day. Mine is another vote to keep calling him Pup-pup. Looking forward to more pics.

John


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

I have followed this thread right from the start and thought how sad for a pup to end up scared, hungry, cold and alone in this world and I thought the worst for him. Now there is a ray of sunshine in his life, you have cemented a bond with pup pup that will last a life time, hope both of you enjoy a life time together. GOOD ON YOU


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Remember Angels come in all disguises! I have a feeling your heartfelt generosity will be returned ten-fold!

God Bless those who have the heart to see the need.

God Bless you and Pup-pup,

Earlene


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow am just catching up and this is awesome! Congratulations and I couldn't think of a better birthday gift!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

how cool is this story?


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's today's Pup-Pup update Pup-Pup continues to become more and more playful. When the door opens, Pup-Pup races around in circles and wants to play. As we walk the other dogs, he gets caught up in the leashes as all he wants to do is convince Bonus, Keeper and Alli to come run and play with him! He is not completely over his fear and shyness as he is not yet as comfortable with me as he is with Larry, but he is getting there. 

We did get the snap collar on and off a couple of times and Larry picked him up and set him down a few more times. Tomorrow is the big day to go to the vets office. 



> Patti, please update us as to where Pup Pup slept last nite?? ...and hopefully he is in your vehicle and on the way to the vet's today!!
> 
> Judy


Judy, to answer your question, it appears that he spent the night in both locations as both showed signs that he was there. He has found more stuff from the garage to add to his collection in the front yard; he has taken it all out, placed it in the yard and then falls asleep on a towel

I will let you all know how things go at the vet. Fingers crossed.
________
HONDA CB77


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Patti,

Thanks so much for sharing all this wit us... Pup pup surely is on the good track now and it's just a matter of time that he trusts more and more what he discovers with you, your husband and your dogs. Keep posting news about the little guy and I too cross my fingers that all comes out well at the vet tomorrow !


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Best of luck tomorrow!! 

Andy


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

ReedCreek said:


> Judy, to answer your question, it appears that he spent the night in both locations as both showed signs that he was there. He has found more stuff from the garage to add to his collection in the front yard; he has taken it all out, placed it in the yard and then falls asleep on a towel
> 
> I will let you all know how things go at the vet. Fingers crossed.


It may be time to pick up the bed in the woods leaving only a nice bed in the garage. He likes Larry right? Make some sort of nest/bed and have Larry take of his T-shirt that he has had on all day and place it laid out on the new bed. I guarantee pup pup will be curled up on it in the morning. On many occasions in my youth when Dad and I ran hounds he would leave my shirt on the ground where the truck had been parked and in the morning we would go back and collect the strays. Give it a try, nice smelly Larry shirt.

.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

This is such a cool story....way to go, Patti and Larry. Pup-pup is in good hands. I'll look forward to reading more updates...what a lucky dog to have found you!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Wonderful updates, Patti!! 

Very cold here all day and 10.2 degrees right now, going down to 0 tonight per the weather guy. News reports say you are not warm in GA, either. Here's hoping Pup Pup stays in the garage tonight!!..with all his "toys", his hay, food, water..and his towel  

Good luck tomorrow at the vet's...hope there is good news! 

Judy


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Judy Chute said:


> Very cold here all day and 10.2 degrees right now, going down to 0 tonight per the weather guy. News reports say you are not warm in GA, either. Here's hoping Pup Pup stays in the garage tonight!!..with all his "toys", his hay, food, water..and his towel


It is cold in GA right now. Mid to low twenties tonight, but Friday night it was about 12 degrees. Should be warming significantly after tonight. With a full belly and the shelter/bedding they have arranged I think things are definitely looking up for pup pup.


----------



## Jennifer Teed (Jan 28, 2009)

This story is just amazing! It shows how much dedication it takes to win a stray dogs trust. 

I hope that your vet visit goes well, and please keep us all updated 

On a different note... If it's so cold, where is all the snow!?!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Patti
How did the vet visit go today?


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

> How did the vet visit go today?
> __________________
> Margo Ellis


I trained early this am and when I got home (12:30) I was getting ready to take Pup-Pup to the vet and realized it was Wed. and in our rural community the local vet I use closes at 12:00 am on Wed. No appointment is needed, so I had not called in advance, Larry and I were just going to take him in; so Pup Pup will go tomorrow! Pup Pup had a great day and continues to get stronger and stronger. Our painter who was here last week and had seen Pup Pup in the beginning could not believe the difference in him. Will let you all know what the vet says tomorrow.
________
Simca chambord (brazilian model)


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

When I saw that comething was written about Pup pup, that had me on the edge of my chair... no visit today at the vet... but I'm so glad he's getting better and better everyday !!! Any other pictures of Pup pup (with your husband with crocks on  ) ?!


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Can't wait to hear how he does at the vet! He has come so far in such a short time.


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

awaiting for news...  It is amazing in deed what progress he made within a few days... but nothing surprizing, Larry and Patti seem to be very nice and trustful persons !


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

We are heading out to the vet now. This time we decided to call ahead of time and found out there were several surgeries scheduled; so they told us to come in around 3:00. Will update everyone as soon as we come back

Patti
________
FORD RANGER SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

ReedCreek said:


> We are heading out to the vet now. This time we decided to call ahead of time and found out there were several surgeries scheduled; so they told us to come in around 3:00. Will update everyone as soon as we come back
> 
> Patti


Thanks Patti !


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Great news on Pup-Pup! Dr. Hitchcock gave Pup-Pup a complete exam and found nothing more serious than roundworms. He did a "snap" test for heartworm and there was no evidence of heartworm (we were very relieved)! We went ahead and gave him all his shots, plus a deworming pill and made an appointment to neuter him on Feb. 15th (soonest appt. available). I asked if he felt we should run a CBC and he said "no" that Pup Pup appeared in good health and he didn't think it was warranted. 

The vet felt Pup-Pup was around 8 mo. old. He did feel he showed some evidence of malnutrition and we should go heavy on the food for awhile He also felt Pup Pup may have suffered abuse or trauma; his "fight or flight" instincts were pretty much gone...he lay in total submission...hardly daring to move. 

Just bringing him to the vet and having him in the exam room about did us in ? not because he was hard to handle, he was anything but. Pup Pup was so sad, he did not struggle, did not try to get away from the lead and collar, very, very docile; his demeanor would have broken your heart?it was as if he was giving up. 

We are home now and our new life together can begin...yes, Pup Pup stays...he will have a home here with the rest of our beloved pets...it will be at least 3 days before we can let him play and romp with our other dogs (waiting for the deworming pill to do it's thing); we will just take it step by step. 

Thank you all so much for your support, words of encouragement and willingness to help even though we are all scattered in different directions. I honestly believe that some of the advice received on this thread was life saving for Pup-Pup (get straw, give bowls of food, etc.); other advice gave us the courage to keep trying...so thank you all. Please feel free to PM me should any of you want updates and I will answer. 

Pup Pup is lucky to have had the benefit from such a community of caring people as are on this forum!
________
DODGE RAM 50 SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Good luck at the vet. If Larry holds him he will feel safe I just know it.

Pattie


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad to hear this story will have a wonderfull ending...

Steve


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

To get a good Vet report is awesome. I know that Pup-Pup will enjoy his new life with his new family. You and your husband are very special people.

Janet


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Patti, your latest news brought tears into my eyes... it is such a happy ending !!! Yes, there are still lots to do with Pup pup but he is in good hands ! When he'll be one year old (if you chose a birthday date for him), make him a nice cake (with wet food) with an inscription on : Happy birthday from the RTF's !


----------



## ylwlabs047 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tears of joy! This is such a great story and a happy ending. We will want periodic updates . . . . we have a couple of celebrities in Pup-pup and Larry. We want to see what they are up to next!


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

what a great story! Thanks for sharing it. 
Martha


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

I've folled this thread from the first post. My eyes are a little misty now with happiness for Pup-Pup and your family. It's heartwarming to know that he is in good and kind hands, and will never have to worry about his next meal or a warm bed again. Thank you for all you've done for him.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Big smile on my face and a few tears in the eye too.

Carol


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great news about Pup-Pup!! It is so fantastic that you found each other. This is just one of those meant to be things. 

Nothing better than a happy ending regards,

Andy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ReedCreek said:


> Please feel free to PM me should any of you want updates and I will answer.
> 
> Pup Pup is lucky to have had the benefit from such a community of caring people as are on this forum!


PM? PM? I think it's safe to say we're all going to want to know about him going forward..... this is such a great ending for this little guy.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Update us regularly Patti-pictures too. This is way better then tv and to see a wounded soul heal is a wonderful thing. You and Larry are both generous and kind. Kudos to you both.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

It reminds me of a James Herriot story.
The one with the Golden named Roy, who was left abandoned, and tied up in a stinking shed for months.
Most dogs would have become terrified, and mean, but he was one of the uncomplaining types, who at times might whimper a bit, but accepted all actions by humans, as he sat there, and wondered what it was all about

When he was found, they thought he would need to be put down, because he was in terrible condition, starved, and skin sloughing off from pressure sores. 
But, there was a little old lady, Mrs. Donovan, who had miraculous, healing, condition powders...
She couldn't help herself, she begged for a chance to have him. The animal control officer was dubious, but Mr. Herriot vouched for her. So, Roy went home.

Months later, Mr.Herriot saw her and Roy walking in the park. Roy was now a Golden Retriever in full magnificance. His true nature, confident, loving and calm, was there for all to see.

Mrs. Donovan walked up to Mr. Herriot, looked him in the eye, and said; " Mr. Herriot, haven't I made a difference to this dog!!"

You, Patty, and Larry, haven't you made a difference to that dog!!
I'm pretty sure, he won't look back. and you will have a wonderful friend for life...
Good job...


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

What a great story. I'm glad to see a happy ending. God bless you both and also pup-p


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Really really good thread and story.

Bless you for saving his life.

I'm looking forward to hearing stories about him from you as his life unfolds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Great job, Patti!!! As much as I love raising and training retrievers, there's something even more emotional and heartwarming when you save a life like this... God bless you guys and Pup-pup!!! Pictures please!! And, please do update here so we all can see and hear how he's doing.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome Patti! I am so happy for all of you guys.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Such good news! And please do keep the updates coming.


----------



## Jennifer Teed (Jan 28, 2009)

Is the name pup-pup gonna stick or are you going to choose a different name for him now that he's a keeper?

I can't imagine how amazing you feel! It is always heart warming to know that your efforts make a difference


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

You are very special people. So is Pup-pup. God bless you. A wonderful story.

JD


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

what a great day, I am very happy reading this.
Thank You So Very Much Patti and Larry!!!!!!


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

What a lucky dog.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh, and WE ALL were wonderin' where pup pup is sleeping now? Still half wild?
garage? foot of bed? 'tween you and Larry  It's not all about you all anymore
as we are wrapped up in the story so much. thank you


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Oh, and WE ALL were wonderin' where pup pup is sleeping now? Still half wild?
> garage? foot of bed? 'tween you and Larry  It's not all about you all anymore
> as we are wrapped up in the story so much. thank you


 
Brother Ken, 

Please see the sticky at the top of RTF.

That's how we roll....right?

Chris - P.S. ...Ken, my wife says you need to come and hang at Team Flatlanders' place sometime.


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for being the people you are!!!

I usually get hit with the hard head remarks and that I don't give a damn, but really I have a soft place in my heart for such things! Your thread was wonderful and makes me want to give everthing I have for these victims! Just wish there were more people that would stand up for such things. (i.e. the true owners)

Thanks Scott


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Scott Greenwood said:


> Thanks for being the people you are!!!
> 
> I usually get hit with the hard head remarks and that I don't give a damn, but really I have a soft place in my heart for such things! Your thread was wonderful and makes me want to give everthing I have for these victims! Just wish there were more people that would stand up for such things. (i.e. the *true owners*)
> 
> Thanks Scott


I think "Pup-pup" has met his true owners. They just took him to the vet and gave him a new home.

Patti and Larry... Wow! What a cool new year! 

Chris


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

With all the misery in this world going on now, this story is the very best.
You folks are super wonderful.
What a lucky pup to have found you.
Freya:razz:


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

You guys did good, no great! Give him a pet for me would ya?


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

What a great story. You guys did AWESOME!


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW, If there was more people like you, the world would be a better place to live. God Bless.


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

All I can say is Thank you and your husband for going that extra mile for Pup,Pup "Enjoy The Journey" with him


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Way to go guys! All dogs are great but there is something special about the ones that nobody wanted!


----------

